
“From Analog to Digital and Back” George Dyson (2018) - read_only
https://vimeo.com/262508376
======
read_only
This 26 minute talk was given by George Dyson at NICE 2018, which brings
together engineers and neuroscientists. If you like the intersection of
analog, digital, history, and AI, you'll like this.

